
Ask HN: Apps that make socializing easier? - shockzzz
I find dealing with my social life to be really exhausting. Is there anything that makes it easier or simpler?
======
sudojudo
>Apps that make socializing easier?

Every single social media platform in the world is trying to cover this.

>I find dealing with my social life to be really exhausting.

That is a first-world problem if I've ever heard one. How is it exhausting?
Are you so popular that there are too many events to attend? Are you stuck on
Snapchat and Facebook 10 hours a day? Maybe you just need an app that deletes
all of your social apps.

>Is there anything that makes it easier or simpler?

Do you just need something that will push posts out to all of your social
media accounts, something like Sendible?

Apologies if any of this comes across as condescending, it's just that it's a
strange predicament you're in, and you're being a bit vague. My overall answer
is to back off the socializing and learn to enjoy time by yourself, because if
you can't do that, you'll never be happy. Get away from screens and live a
little.

~~~
shockzzz
No, that's fair. It's more that I have a hard time keeping in touch with
friends/family. I find the process of doing so to be really, really taxing,
but the value in it is important to me as well.

~~~
sudojudo
There are two communication platforms that people in this age nearly always
have access to: Email and telephone, with Facebook taking a close third
(unfortunately). Call your close friends/relatives, email the others as a
group. If that's not enough, increase the frequency or include option three,
Facebook. This system works well, because even granny can check email and
click on links.

There are surely other platforms that streamline these things, but good luck
getting everyone to use your service-of-choice. Just keep it simple, phone
numbers and email addresses. Want everyone to see your vacation photos? Email
a link. Aunt Bertha in the hospital? Call and start a group email discussion.
Don't complicate things, stick to the KISS philosophy.

If you're spending too much time on those things, and that's what is taxing,
just back off. If the people that are important to you feel the same way in
return, they won't have any problem with that, because they care about you. If
someone is high-maintenance, it's their problem, not yours.

...probably obvious and not what you want to hear, but there's my two cents.

